# Lamborghini Aventador crash on video



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

Ouch!

I wonder who got the blame for that


----------



## KeithOPC (Dec 22, 2012)

You would just want to believe its a dream if that happened. 

Other hand these things happen everyday just that day had to be a pricey one.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

I was JUST about to make a thread about this. Atleast no one was injured.


----------



## chimnehp0ts (Mar 30, 2014)

Tbh the lambo was going far too fast. I recently had similar happen to me but that wasn't my fault and I was at correct speed limit. In insurers eyes though it's the Mazda at fault for pulling out


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

i dont see how on earth anyone can see this as the Lambo's fault. If the Mazda hadnt pulled out, there wouldnt have been a crash, pretty simple really. If you cant look at an object and judge speed then you shouldnt be on the road.


----------



## chimnehp0ts (Mar 30, 2014)

I must say if this was the other way round or if the lambo was a big standard car would you still say the same? Probably not.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

you cant really judge on that video the speed of the lambo. i would say from what i have seen its the mazdas fault. insurance are guna love him !!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

chimnehp0ts said:


> I must say if this was the other way round or if the lambo was a big standard car would you still say the same? *Probably not.*




Why? What difference does it make what car it is? The Mazda pulled out on oncoming traffic, end of story


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

I think the Mazda driver will get the fault on that one .


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Mazda is at fault however if the Lambo wasn't going as fast perhaps he could have stopped in time.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Not sure on that one. Lambo was going too fast, Mazda was edging out onto the road, look further towards the end of the video, Lambo would of been unsighted till the last couple seconds due to the parked cars near the corner.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Don't see how you can judge the speed on that one watching that but Mazda pulled out into oncoming traffic 


My Verdict - Mazda pay up


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Ha ha look what car was stopped behind the lambo... and why would someone be filming that... suspecting people might think the lambo & maserati were racing lol

Mazda fault though.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Ouch ,,, there was abit about this on fifth gear last night .... all the wealthy from Arab states etc coming over to London for a special day/event ,flying their hyper cars over with them and zooming around .... they did catch a matt black one on the show , wonder if it was that one:doublesho


----------



## lewis92 (Mar 7, 2014)

wow thats expensive.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

The Lambo did'nt even try to stop, looks like he tried to drive down the gap but miss judged it.


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah bit of a nightmare .. I'd say Mazda will get the blame for that although it does "sound" like the Lambo is going quicker than he should be .. Difficult to tell though just because of the noise. Feel sorry for the owners of the two parked cars that get caught up in it !


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Look at the car that stopped behind the lambo, nice maserati, some people might suspect them of racing.

lol but not me.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Not sure how anyone can judge the speed it was going. You have to completely ignore the noise, when he walked up to the car it was very loud on tick over so obviously going to be even louder even if it was doing just 20mph.

No doubt about the fault 100% mazda should not have pulled out.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Looking at that vid its the mazdas fault for pulling out. But the lambo doesnt seem to hit the brakes anyway.

Just read this and it seems the owner is known for driving it fast around london.http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ed-Mazda-nudged-parked-BMW-knightsbridge.html


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

Blatantly the Mazda drivers fault. There is no way of telling if the Lambo was going too fast from that video. If the guy was to upload the full video it might be clearer but going by the evidence on the clip, Mazda driver at fault


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

The Mazda pulled out into a road in front of the Lambo. Mazda is completely at fault.


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

I wonder if one wrong takes precedence over another ?
ie. if the woman in the mazda that pulled out claimed she looked and the lambo
was along way away and there should have been enough time.
Think the lambo does 0-60 in about 3 sec so when she looked he was far enough
away, also if he was only doing 30mph in a built up area with those brakes he should
have had enough time to stop... she seemed to pull out very slowly


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

stuartr said:


> she seemed to pull out very slowly


Kinda same thing I posted. Her view may of been blocked by the car parked on the corner, she pulled out slowly, and dozy twonk in his flash car comes zoooming down the road.

IMHO, he should be nabbed for driving without due care and attention as well.

With him also being a LHD, he, IMHO again, would of had a better view in seeing the Mazda pulling out than a RHD car.


----------



## chimnehp0ts (Mar 30, 2014)

neilos said:


> Her view may of been blocked by the car parked on the corner


EXACT same thing the woman who pulled out on me claimed a few weeks ago when I smashed into the side of her (even though I have a witness to say she never looked or stopped). Insurers said she can't claim that as it's technically driving without due care and attention. Here is a view of the junction shortly after. I was coming towards the camera and she was pulling out to the right also towards the camera. NO WAY did she miss me in broad daylight with my headlights on too! Her witness who I believe knew her came from a hair salon further down and was trying to poke the blame on me also for travelling too fast. The way in which she pulled was last second and I had 0 time to hit the brakes. I had police out who said no skid marks so there's no way I was. She then admitted fault only after insurers explained she was liable for pulling out regardless of speed.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Its sheer ignorance just pulling out like the mazda driver did, its bad enough the damage caused to the lambo and other parked cars. Could you imagine how bad it could have been if it was a motorcyclist. No wonder our premiums go up.


----------



## chimnehp0ts (Mar 30, 2014)

It's ok when the Mazda driver goes to renew and declares a claim with £350k+ damage no one will insure him


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

It was the stealth matt black paint job on the lambo that made it invisible....


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

If you watch the slow motion carefully the Mazda driver doesn't even react or brake. I know Aventadors are fast but if I'm unsure about the presence of a car when turning I always look both ways throughout the turn for this very reason.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Quite simple really , don't pull out of a junction until you know it's clear.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

davo3587 said:


> Its sheer ignorance just pulling out like the mazda driver did, its bad enough the damage caused to the lambo and other parked cars. Could you imagine how bad it could have been if it was a motorcyclist. No wonder our premiums go up.


One of my mates has just been killed on his motorbike from exactly this. Car pulled out across him, killed him, left 2 kids behind as well. People need to stop blaming everything on speed, speed is very rarely the killer, its bad driving.

Have any of you heard a Lambo, if this thing was racing you would have heard it 5 streets over.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Oops :lol::lol:

As long as no one was hurt I wouldn't be getting too strung up about it, the cars will wither be repaired or replaced !


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Definitely the Mazda's fault, moved out into the path of a "correctly proceeding vehicle" as the insurers will say 

The Mazda driver is the kind of person we all dread coming across on the road. I had a very near miss with an old woman pulling onto a roundabout I was about to exit - If I hadn't noticed her and thought that she might pull out (could see that she wasn't even looking!), I'd have ploughed right into the side of her. Some people really need to be taken off the road.


----------



## beachy (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks to be the Mazda,s fault. The Lambo did not appear to have excessive speed. Sounded great though. (knock for knock!)


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

Whilst it will go down as the Mazda's fault I cant help but feel sorry for the mazda driver, it was a very restricted view because of the parked cars and a low slung aventador will have been nigh on impossible to see(I sometimes lose my lowered fiesta in a car park!), if you pause the video at 0.39 you'll see a bus there too which would have restricted the view further still.

The aventador driver was going too quick, I really dont see how the car would've launched all 4 wheels off the ground at 20-30mph its not as clear cut as its made out.

The real people at fault for this are the idiots that go round filming these cars egging the drivers to drive out of their comfort zones and feeding their ego's


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Mazdas fault all day long . Wonder how quick the lambo was going though , but judging by the impact it wasn't that fast . Everyone's assuming it was because of what it is !


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Bod42 said:


> One of my mates has just been killed on his motorbike from exactly this. Car pulled out across him, killed him, left 2 kids behind as well. People need to stop blaming everything on speed, speed is very rarely the killer, its bad driving.
> 
> Have any of you heard a Lambo, if this thing was racing you would have heard it 5 streets over.


Bod42 as a biker ( well bikeless at sec) sorry to hear about your friend . Had a fair few near ones with people pulling out on me both when going fast and not . Rip to your pal


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

craigeh123 said:


> Bod42 as a biker ( well bikeless at sec) sorry to hear about your friend . Had a fair few near ones with people pulling out on me both when going fast and not . Rip to your pal


Thanks.

Im a biker too. I just dont get how people dont see things sometimes, just had one 5 mins ago on the way to word. Guy pulls up at a junction (in a mazda funnily enough) looks straight at me, i throttle off slightly in anticipation that he's going to pull out so Im ready to brake, last second he pulls out. I tell every body to ride their bikes like every single person on the road is out to kill you and dont take anything for granted.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

As i say I've been bikeless for about 4 years now kids finances etc etc last bike was a blade . Closest i ever had i was going relatively quick pos 70 , spotted a car at a junction way off so backed off . Literally as i was yards away he pulled out ( at this point brains thinking swing out over take to the offside nothings coming and i don't have the room to slow anymore ) he then spots me panics and stops in the middle of road where im thinking im going to go at which point i think **** this is going to hurt , brain took over and i made it through a gap barely wide enough on the near side instead . **** me up that much i pulled over and i think in fear of a battering the car driver stayed put and didn't move . I had a bright orange repsol rep at the time , bright blue leathers headlamps on and still he didn't see me !! 

Plenty more but that one always sticks . Again rip to your mate horrid thing to happen especially leaving behind 2 little ones .


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Afters of the crash

Wrecked Lamborghini Aventador in London…:


----------



## chimnehp0ts (Mar 30, 2014)

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/lamborghi...-london-smash-caught-on-camera-123500659.html

Also a video here. The amount of people gathering!!!!!


----------

